# Meet a new fan



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have no team allegiance in the NBA right now. For that reason, I've decided to jump on with the Bobcats and see them develop from day one. Hopefully I can become as big a Bobcat's fan as I am a 'Cuse fan. BTW, pick Livingston.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Welcome to the board. Its always good to see a a new fan for a new franchise. 

Just wondering why do you think they should take Livingston?


----------



## gobobcats04 (May 14, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the Bobcats fanbase my friend. I hate to braek some news to you but the Bobcats won't be selcting Livingston or any other HS'er for that matter. Bickerstaff was quoted by the Charlotte Observer's Rick Bonnel as saying this: 

" there's no way we'd use that high a pick on a player who might not play in Charlotte next season - If we weren't sure, I would not use (the fourth) pick.....we need the players here, particularly in our situation..."

This is an interesting quote because basically Bickerstaff is saying that even if a HS'er WAS available for them at #4, he wouldn't even consider getting him! (Even more hints that Bickerstaff is not looking at Livingston or J.R Smith...but, more towards the Deng's or Childresses). Also, when Bickerstaff is saying ".....who might not play in Charlotte next season......", he is referring to the fact that an HS'er can be drafted by an NBA team, but still play college ball as long as he doesn't sell himself out OR signed with agents!!


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. Even though it may not happen, I would take Livingston because I believe he is a PG that you can build a franchise around. He has excellent court vision and excellent athleticism for a 6-7 dude that is not done filling out. I think that he'll be a better player long-term than Deng or anyone else that may be available at #4.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bickerstaff is flat out lying. He will take Howard or Livingston if they are available at the No. 4 pick. Taking someone like Josh Childress will do nothing for their team, because they are going to be the worst team in basketball for 2-3 years because of all the cap restrictions. 

Taking a HS player makes the most sense because by the time you are ready to start signing good FA's and winning ball games, you will probably have a star on your hands. 

Childress is basically Battier part two. Can you imagine the outrage when in 2 years, you are looking at Battier on Charlotte and you might have missed out on a poor man's Magic Johnson? I would hate to be Ed Tapscott then. :no:


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree that he is most likely totally BSing to the media. Besides, by the way he said it, it sounds like the reason he wouldn't take a HSer is that they could go back to HS, but I doubt any of the HSers are seriously considering this.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> I have no team allegiance in the NBA right now. For that reason, I've decided to jump on with the Bobcats and see them develop from day one. Hopefully I can become as big a Bobcat's fan as I am a 'Cuse fan. BTW, pick Livingston.


I'm with you. I am an Orlando fan, but I need a second team to root for. I think it would be so interesting to be in Charlotte's position to build something from scratch ... so I think I am gonna follow them closely and hop on the bandwagon from the start.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome. 

You'll like it here.


----------

